

Clay Shirky: Changes in Society caused by the Internet - themichael
http://www.designgeist.org/clay-.html

======
gojomo
I more reasonable in-browser viewable version of the interview is available at
<http://www.elektrischer-reporter.de/index.php/site/film/61/> . Fast-forward
to 1m15s to skip the german-language intro.

